

Bootstrapping Stormpulse - wensing
http://wensing.tumblr.com/post/1215873671/bootstrapping-stormpulse

======
daleharvey
If anyone was to ask me what do I come to hacker news to read, I would use
this article as an example.

I cant think of anything more valuable to wannabe entrepreneurs than seeing
the inner thoughts of people in the middle of it all.

~~~
kranner
Totally with you. I think this single post right here has extended my horizon
for bootstrap-euthanasia by two years.

------
eande
I have to give Wensing credit for not giving up with all circumstances it
build up over time. That is one of the most important elements as a start-up
founder to succeed; never ever give up. He keeps adjusting and pivoting a
little slow for my taste, but by learning and improving with each step he will
lead the company to success. His blog, which is not a typical covered media
story does reflect the more common truth of what it means to take a spark of
an idea to a successful company. It is a long long hard road.

------
bjonathan
Interesting article, I am just stunned to see the design/UX of the landing
page (<http://www.stormpulse.com/> ) and the product page
(<https://secure.www.stormpulse.com/products>) !

I am really impressed by your courage and your determination but you worked
3years on your product and never tought that a slight redesign/optimization by
a professional can be beneficial to your business ?

Your website is dark and not very beautiful, it feels creepy. To access to
StormPulse Pro from the landing page, I have to click on "More" and select
"Stormpulse pro" on the menu. No direct access, no button.

Great story, nice ending hopefully but seriously! I know that on HN
marketing/business/design guys have bad reputation but sometimes YOU HAVE TO
ask some help...

Thank you for sharing this story. This is of course only my POV, I'm ready to
be downvote if needed :)

~~~
wensing
_you worked 3years on your product and never tought that a slight
redesign/optimization by a professional can be beneficial to your business?_

I think we were still fumbling in the dark until now with regards to
segmentation/pricing. In one sense I'm glad we didn't share our Pro offering
with the entire market in the last 18 months. We've learned a lot. However,
coincidentally we're about to partner with a real optimization firm, so you're
spot-on in that sense.

 _Your website is dark and not very beautiful, it feels creepy._

Like when it's stormy outside?

~~~
tnorthcutt
_Like when it's stormy outside?_

Yes, but really, so what? That is a clever tie-in to the field you're in, but
do you know for certain that it results in increased profit? Have you tested
it?

~~~
wensing
_so what?_

I think the feeling you get from a design means a lot for the average
consumer.

 _do you know for certain that it results in increased profit? Have you tested
it?_

No, we haven't A/B tested it. However, we know scientifically and from
customer feedback that the dark background with light text works well in low-
light environments, which is what most operation centers are like. If you
don't know what an operation center is, here are some good example pics from
Google Image search:
[http://www.google.com/images?q=operations+center&oe=utf-...](http://www.google.com/images?q=operations+center&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=aQmxTPG-
DsOblgeExq3lDw&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CC4QsAQwAA&biw=1406&bih=644)

------
hopeless
That's a very encouraging article... far more realistic to most of us than the
get-big-quick, vc-investment, big-buyout, $$$-in-the-bath stories that
sometimes appear on HN. That long-term struggle is a familiar story that's not
often told.

It's also encouraging because it's in a similar domain to my own side-
business.

------
JunkDNA
Thist story is incredible and much better than all the sunny day stuff that
often gets promoted around here. We all know it's not all rainbows and ponies,
but this is a good reality check. As the father of a 4 month old, I have no
idea how you are able to have done everything you have. Makes me feel like a
lazy slug. I feel like I don't even have time to breathe.

------
lallouz
Interesting. I love hearing success and failure stories from other
entrepreneurs as it puts into light a lot of the similar feelings and thoughts
that I have on a daily basis. Really great read and something I have been
considering writing (with regard to my own startup).

Contrary to a lot of the comments thus far, I felt less excited and more
stressed throughout the journey. I dont think this is a bad thing because it
is one of the best parts about being a startup founder (IMHO). The roller
coaster ride that is bootstrapping is so addictive that I have heard myself on
a number of occasions say that I could do this forever (hopefully with some
luck).

My question to the community (or the author), is why not negotiate better
terms with one of the offers for 51%? Surely, if an entity was interested
enough to want 51% there might be terms where something more favorable to the
founders could exist, no?

I know faced with the opportunity myself, I have no idea what I would do, but
it seemed as though one of those deals or relationships could have spring-
boarded the business.

~~~
wensing
_why not negotiate better terms with one of the offers for 51%? Surely, if an
entity was interested enough to want 51% there might be terms where something
more favorable to the founders could exist, no?_

We attempted to negotiate with all three, but all three were completely
unwilling to budge on the need to control. The weather corporation was likely
not thinking as an investor, but more as a talent acquisition/bolt-on to their
operation. The other two were veteran CEO's who both said (as if they were
reading out of the same playbook) "I don't do anything I can't control."

------
keeptrying
So kitesurfers, sailors, windsurfers will pay for accurate wind data. I
kitesurf and have paid for wind data in the past from ikitesurf.com .

One thing that would be useful w.r.t storms is a storm warning if a storm is
going to hit my area. Or an email containing wind info when a storm is about
to hit.

Today is actually a good example. Huge winds and no percipitation - I should
be out on the water but have a damn release tonite. Arrghhh!!

Surfers also would love a wave info due to incoming storms.

What about an API which collects all other data from weather resources and
collates it nad makes it easy to use? I'd actually be interested in that for
another project I have going.

------
tungwaiyip
This is an incredible story. Can't believe you hang in there for so long. Glad
you log and share all these details. Will be a great moral support for all the
wannabe entrepreneur out there. Good luck to your twins. (My second one is due
this month :)

I'm also working on a data driven application. So far I see 0 revenue
potential in the current form but it is incredibly interesting problem to me.
I guess I will run it by you when it is showable. I thought it is likely a 2
months project but this is its 6-th month already :( Making very nice progress
and a lot of learning though.

~~~
wensing
Feel free to get in touch. My email address is in profile.

------
hardik988
Wow. This really jump-started and gave me the shock treatment I needed to get
back on track. Wonderful stuff, a great read, and many lessons to be learned
for the observer.

------
spoiledtechie
You would be surprised. My current company is looking for exactly what you
have built. Willing to put dollars behind it. IR&D Dollars....

~~~
wensing
Would like to know more. Email sent.

------
tudorizer
"I guess the norm is: team (which often means funding) first, product second."
Really? I know VCs who never question who the team is.

~~~
wensing
I did say 'norm', by which I mean that is the normal case in my experience.
There are always exceptions, which may in fact be the norm in other people's
experience. :)

So with that said can you list those VC's here? Would benefit anyone that
comes across this post later.

------
TamDenholm
I'm assuming the 51% thing is just a control thing yeah?

~~~
tudorizer
Yes, of course.

